# a wired problem



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

there is some thing really wired going on with a few of my piranhas gills they are curled forwards and the bare red gills are exposed... they are not botherd with this but it is really starting to worry me... 
does anyone know whats going on with their gills? and what i could do.... 
tanks a bunch 
maa'n


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

does no one at all know ??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

taking pictures of the problem could really help identify it.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

oh yes yes yes sorry i should have taught about that before ... but here is the only pic i got of her.. its not very clear but the problem can be seen...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's gill curl. Either from poor water (increase the frequency of your water changes) or from living in cramped conditions. There are other threads on this condition. Do a search on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

yesh it is gill curl! but all rest of my fish who had have it before grown layer of scale which coverd over it as they grew elder .... and its only the last 2 piranhas who still have it and they are the smallest too... so the water conditons in my tank are better compared to the one in the fish shop... things should clear up as they mature....

thanks for the help bud.


----------

